# Best way to light up plasticville houses



## jeditig (Jan 4, 2010)

okay, looking for recommendation. My new layout utlizes my uncles 20+ pieces of plasticville buildings. He used to ligh them up by using an old piece of wire and the old style 2 piece sockets that you screwed through the wire for contact. however the wire is old and most of the sockets are broken.

What is anybodys recommendation on how to light up plasticville houses coming from under the platform. Anybody use new LED lights? standard medium bulb christmas lights?

Any input would help.

Jason


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

A string of white LED Xmas lights would be the most cost effective.
Radio Shack has all the the bulbs and sockets, some with a mounting base.If you go conventional 14 volts. 
White mini Xmas lights would work too.
Buying single LEDs and you will need to decide on a power source voltage AC or DC The design a way to use them with it.


----------



## jeditig (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks, i will check radio shack. i liked his old way because you could put the bulb exactly where you needed it and didnt have extra under the table.

If you remove one LED light on a string set, will the others go out?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

yep, they do go out. 

with that, you don't have to use the whole string of lights, just the leds will do. you can take a wall brick power adapter (ie old phone charger) and use that for power supply. make sure correct current limiting resistors


----------

